# Local anaesthetic as pain relief in labour?



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hello

I know that if you're given an episiotomy, a local anaesthetic is given but I wondered whether I could ask for this anyway.  The bit of labour I'm most scared of is the baby's head crowning and being delivered (I've heard too much talk of "rings of fire"   ) and a local anaesthetic seems like a good solution but I've never heard of it being offered which makes me think it's not available.

I would like to have my baby at home - does this make any difference?

Thanks in advance for answering this.

Victoria 
xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Local aneasthetic is only given to area needing to be cut for an episiotomy and it stings when it goes in and you would need a lot of local to do what you are suggesting!!   The local aneasthetic also puffs things up a bit so may make the birth more difficult if everywhere was affected. The only way to avoid the ring of fire, which only happens briefly, is to have an epidural.  

Jan


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Oh well - I guess I'll just have to be brave!!!    

Thanks for the explanation though.

Victoria
x


----------

